# YPAO flat result in thin bass



## perfectaudio (Jun 6, 2016)

I know this particular subject have been discussed countless time.
General consensus is that since I'm used to hear loudness eq curve so I will feel that flat sounds thin. I kinda accept this explanation.
However recently I have compared YPAO result of my A3050 with sennheiser HD 800 (using it's own amp) which supposedly reference for flat sound and when I play exactly same music the bass on my Yamaha is seriously lacking.
It might be my speaker or my room issue however isn't that is the purpose of the auto calibration? And when I increase the bass manually I can get good bass so I really think it is not my speakers, receiver or room. Of course I can simply increase the bass setting and be done with it but my curiousity is too strong.
I bought calibrated UMIK-1 and checked using REW and I saw quite good flat graph (within 3 db) and the lowest dip in bass region is -2 something dB at around 40Hz (which I believe not so many musical instruments reacing this low).
Anyone have idea what caused the difference in bass strength? Is it because the sennheiser is closed to my ear so no sound leakage? Or because it is closer to my ear so I preceive louder sound? Stayed in apartment I had no chance to try reference level yet but I did tried quite loud and the bass is still not up to expectation.
My setup is 2 channels DIY and definitely can go low around 32 Hz. No reverse polarity or blown woofer.
Thank you!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

more than likely its because the mic used for the room EQ was not placed correctly. Did you use a tripod and point it up at ear level and read more then one spot?


----------



## perfectaudio (Jun 6, 2016)

tonyvdb said:


> more than likely its because the mic used for the room EQ was not placed correctly. Did you use a tripod and point it up at ear level and read more then one spot?


Thanks for the reply!
I used tripod and placed it at around my ear level and slightly behind. However to achieve this position I need to place the tripod on my couch maybe there is difference since it is not on solid floor? But it should be negligible isn't it?
I did only single measurement though since I'm the only one listening to it. Should I did multiple measurement in this case?
My understanding if I run it on several position is that it will result in wider soundstage however less accurate for MLP?
Or should I run it several times at same position?
Thanks again.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Post-running YPAO, did you go back and make sure that the speaker settings (small / large) were auto-changed?


----------



## perfectaudio (Jun 6, 2016)

Todd Anderson said:


> Post-running YPAO, did you go back and make sure that the speaker settings (small / large) were auto-changed?


YPAO automatically set my speaker to large since I don't have sub connected to it. I think YPAO did it correctly.
Also the EQ only adjust the low from 62 Hz upwards even though the 3050 YPAO is capable down to 31 Hz. Does it means YPAO sees my speaker start to roll off soon below 62 Hz? Maybe because dip in 40 Hz caused by my room mode? However it dips only about 2 ~ 3 db checked using REW after YPAO slightly boost 62Hz with wide Q.
REW shows natural rolling off starts at around 30 Hz (-6 db).
Sorry I can't attach REW graph now since I only have access from my iphone for these few days but I hope anyone can give me idea to try.
Thanks!


----------



## perfectaudio (Jun 6, 2016)

By the way is the difference in speaker capability affecting YPAO result somehow?
Because I plan to add surround speakers and currently I have old Altec lansing PC speaker which I can use temporarily before I ordered the matching DIY speaker however it has very limited bass and lower overall volume.
YPAO will try to equalize all speakers does it means bring down the mains capability and try to increase the rear?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, so you dont have a sub? 
The DIY speakers your using for your mains may go down to 32Hz but that does not mean they will do 32Hz well. Many speakers start rolling off well above their lowest range particularly when you start to push them.

Regarding reading more than one position, you have two ears and neither are gong to be in the exact same position at all times, reading a few spots even moving the mic 6" is very helpful in attaining a better reading.


----------

